# Working stiff weekday lunches



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

I may have already asked this question but not sure of its title so I searched but....

I need some ideas for weekday lunches that can be reheated in a microwave. Either in one or two containers like noodles and something or rice and something.

Been to most of the popular sites and I'm not satisfied with their search results.

Basically, one, two, container meals that are filling and satisfying.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Red.

Based on the one response I received so far...
I can come up with plenty of categories but recipes that can be made that are filling and easy to reheat are what I seek.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Soups of course, beef stew is always good, meat and gravy over mashed works(or rice), chili...


----------



## Trosly (Oct 14, 2018)

redvan said:


> I may have already asked this question but not sure of its title so I searched but....
> 
> I need some ideas for weekday lunches that can be reheated in a microwave. Either in one or two containers like noodles and something or rice and something.
> 
> ...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Churashi (sushi bowl) of more pedestrian sorts than raw fish

Pack for reheating:

 Sushi rice
 Teriyaki chicken, salmon, spam, pork, beef....

Pack for cold:

 shredded vegetables: carrots, cucumber, romaine, bean sprouts and so on.

 shredded nori-this will go soggy quickly. pack separately from everything. Easiest to prep with scissors. You can supposedly buy small foil packets of pre shredded nori but I've never found it locally. My Japanese friend does, but she can't tell me how to find it. I don't get it.
Garnishes

Furikake
Soy sauce
Wasabi

Reheat the rice and meat. Add your vegetables (lots) and season with the garnishes. For wasabi, in my total food heathenness, I brush my fork or chopstick through the wasabi lightly to season the mouthful as desired. Works, but is somewhat inelegant.

Sounds more complex than it is really.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Stuffed peppers or cabbage. Any casserole type dish with a gravy or sauce.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, leftover lasagna microwaves okay if the slice isn't super thick, Tator tot hotdish always made good leftovers. 

And you can't leave out the classic leftover meatloaf sandwich with ketchup! Or sliced meatballs piled in some french bread after reheating in tomato sauce...


----------



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

Most casseroles can be reheated fine in the microwave and are a great way to use up leftovers and budget-friendly foods. Though if you do the crispy topping it won't stay crispy. I baked a chicken Sunday and on Tuesday shredded the breast meat, mixed with 1/2 pound pasta (boiled 5 minutes), 1 onion (cooked), 1-3 garlic cloves, 1 cup of thawed spinach, 1 cup of ricotta, 1 cup of grated parmesan, and a splash of milk, and topped with "panko."

Some more complex but variable lunches would be "bowls" that could be reheated or served cold, like what phatch said. Base could be white or brown rice, rice noodles, whatever. One I like to make occasionally is rice noodles, cooked pork, any sort of crunchy green the can be eaten raw, shredded carrots, basil, cilantro, and a dressing made with fish sauce, lime, sugar, and hot sauce. I like that it doesn't need reheating and also doesn't leave me hungry in an hour because all I ate for lunch was salad.

The same idea could probably work with a lot of different cuisines, patch's curashi, Korean bibimbap, Vietnamese bun, Caribbean rice and peas, Southern red beans and rice, Indian biryani...


----------

